# Auto taping brands



## necktai (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been hand taping for years and now want to get into auto tools. I was looking at Goldblatt (due to price) and Columbia (dealer near me sells this brand) Can anyone give some insight as to how well the Goldblatt tools work or dont work. I understand most people are brand loyal, but if you have used either of these brands , an objective opinion would be great. thanks.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have TAPE-TECH complete set, COLUMBIA pump/10/12 box, and Goldblatt corner roller, angle head, and angle box. 

MY honest input- They all work pretty much the same. If your going to be using them on a daily basis, continues finishing through-out, then stick to columbia or tapetech, and very reliable -long lasting brand. I have heard stuff about goldblatt going bad, but heck, try it out. Give it a shot!


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

I've tried pretty much everything, and I have a Northstar tube, pumps, and extendo handles, I bought the entire set, didn't care for the box blades (nicked easy) and the angle box doesn't have enough play in the cone (for angle head movement), so I have replaced those with tapetech. I use the Ns 3.5" angle head followed by a 3" Tapetech head, and that is the ticket! When I tried out the goldblatts, the blade carriers on the boxes were plastic, therefore did not do a sufficient wiping job (left crowned joints) The bazooka ran great, but seemed kind of fragile. It was really smooth. I would consider a "finishing set" by tapetech and the GB bazooka, because for the price you can't beat it!

And that's all I've got to say about that.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

And that's all I've got to say about that.[/quote]
we was like pea's and carrot's.


----------



## necktai (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

okay,,,, I have DM and a Col tube,,, they both run as good as another tube i have ever run. I like the Col fat boy boxes cause they hold more mud, I use the 8 and 10, I have a DM 7 box and use it on occasion. I use a TT mudrunner, but had to re-design it and add a few parts to make it work right, (they don't have any competition, so you have to fix it yourself) I have a Col 3 1/2,2 1/2, 2 angle head and a 3 TT angle head,,,, they all work the same (till the frame breaks, its a matter of time) Pumps are all the same ,,, best as I can tell,,,,,

I could go on, but ANY major brand is the same as ANY OTHER major brand,,,,

Just stay away from the "cheap" imitations of the real stuff,,,

heres an example,,,,, if it says "flusher" it AIN"T an angle head,,,,,

Kapisch ?????


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> okay,,,, I have DM and a Col tube,,, they both run as good as another tube i have ever run. I like the Col fat boy boxes cause they hold more mud, I use the 8 and 10, I have a DM 7 box and use it on occasion. I use a TT mudrunner, but had to re-design it and add a few parts to make it work right, (they don't have any competition, so you have to fix it yourself) I have a Col 3 1/2,2 1/2, 2 angle head and a 3 TT angle head,,,, they all work the same (till the frame breaks, its a matter of time) Pumps are all the same ,,, best as I can tell,,,,,
> 
> I could go on, but ANY major brand is the same as ANY OTHER major brand,,,,
> 
> ...



Capt,

What kind of re-design and part add-ons have you done?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> Capt,
> 
> What kind of re-design and part add-ons have you done?


How much do you know about a Mudrunner??? and have yu ever used one????

Not trying to be a smartass, but if you haven't run one, it would be hard to explain it all to you,,,


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Muddauber said:


> Capt,
> 
> What kind of re-design and part add-ons have you done?


Sorry got bumped,,,, while making that reply. Seriously, I don't mind sharing the info, just trying to get a grip on where you are at with your mudrunner


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> How much do you know about a Mudrunner??? and have yu ever used one????
> 
> Not trying to be a smartass, but if you haven't run one, it would be hard to explain it all to you,,,



I used to rent one from Ames until the work dried up.

I'm now back to pushing the angle box.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I have one from AMES! whats the trick? I make my mud real soupy, and it works great. Elsewise, its to hard to come out.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

You always have to soup the mud, it will never run mud as thick as a corner box will, regardless of what TT tells ya. Thats no biggy tho, thin mud will run just fine.

If your renting from AMES, just swap it back to em after a few jobs, if you modify it, they will charge ya for it.

If you own it, heres what ya need to do

1)The clear tube will crack and bust on ya, they used to replace them at no cost till they had to replace like a million of em, and now they don't. You can use a hose clamp on it, above the top ring, next to the head, I use a muffler clamp (solid strap) I got from autozone. Clamp it on, then quit taking the head off at that clamp at cleaning time, just take it off from the bottom and leave the head attached to the cleat tube. End of tube cracking problem. They run like 115.00 if I remember correctly.

2) It works on a push pull tech, we tend to think that the gas cylinder is at fault (thats the push part), but it not,,, its the pull part (the little rod that rus up into the head that blocks the flow off. The little white PVC part on the handle that you hold when you twist, is the problem with the pull mech. I took a piece from an old, parts tube I had. The gold (some of the older ones were black) part of the handle, below the white plastic piece. I then disassembled the tube, and put it on the tube, above the white pirce, and then duct taped it TO the white pirce. So now I have a bronze piece above and below the white piece. That allows you to twist the TWO parts together,,,, You won't even belive how much easier it is to work.

Hope this helps, but like I said, if your renting it, your still screwed


----------

